# XD 9 - subcompact?



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

For those of you that have the XD 9 in a subcompact - are you happy with your purchase? How is the gun as far as accuracy? I am a little hesitant to purchase with the thought that the gun is going to be tough to control with the size. I haven't been able to shoot one, so I am going from what I have read/heard. Thanks!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Twodogs: One of my considerations for a new gun was the XD Sub Compact 9MM or a Glock 26 9MM.

After much discussion with my gunsmith, and several gun dealers, I opted for a Sig P239 9MM. Not sure this helps!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I carried an XD40 service for almost two years. Then I bought my XD9SC this spring. The smaller size makes CCW easier and I find I am more accurate with the SC for some reason than the full size. The gun is very easy to control. Now I have heard that the .40 in the SC has some muzzle flip to contend with, but I haven't had a problem with the 9mm.


----------



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

twodogs said:


> For those of you that have the XD 9 in a subcompact - are you happy with your purchase? How is the gun as far as accuracy? I am a little hesitant to purchase with the thought that the gun is going to be tough to control with the size. I haven't been able to shoot one, so I am going from what I have read/heard. Thanks!


I rented the XD subcompact, M&P compact, and glock before i made my decision. After 50 rounds through each the recoil felt the same on all models. I was alot more accurate at 7 and 15 yards with the XD and it felt better in my hand. I went with the XD. Hope this helps.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> I find I am more accurate with the SC for some reason than the full size.


Weird. I have had the *exact* same experiences.

Before I recently sold my service model, I had both the service and the sub-compact. For some weird reason, I shot the sub-compact better than the service from the start. The 9mm is very easy to control, and it's a great option for those looking for a 9mm sub-compact. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Eastex (Nov 12, 2008)

The recoil on the 9SC is nothing. The long trigger pull took time for me to get accustomed to, but it's a great CC pistol.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

kevinsmith1 said:


> I rented the XD subcompact, M&P compact, and glock before i made my decision. After 50 rounds through each the recoil felt the same on all models. I was alot more accurate at 7 and 15 yards with the XD and it felt better in my hand. I went with the XD. Hope this helps.


This is why it really helps to shoot what you are thinking of buying. I liked the XDsc, loved the M&P compact and couldn't hit the side of a barn with a Glock 26. I ended up not buying a compact but when I do I'll start with the Smith. Good luck.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

1) Accuracy Capability? Yes, my XD9SC will shoot ragged 1" holes at 7yds all day long in my hands.

2) Recoil/Control? Excellent. Stay away from the 40, but the 9mm is fine, especially with a Pearce Grip-Extension, for $10.

I prefer the XD fit and finish, and the feel over the Glock. I have not shot the M&P Compact yet, but I've heard great things about it.

My 2 cents










JW


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I have an XD9SC OD green, PX4SC, Kahr PM9 and an M9. Out of all of them I shoot the M9 and the XD9SC the best. I like them all and would not get rid of any. As has been mentioned on numerous threads try to rent your choices and shoot them. Your hand and mind will tell you which is best for you.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Guess I should have read your post a little closer.

XD9SC is a joy to shoot and accurate as all get out. Got one with the 17 round mag and my son shoots the crap out of it. He unloads the 17 rounds in about 5 seconds. Each time he does this I ask him for $4.00. Hahaha.

I really like the trigger on the XD9SC as it is crisp and breaks cleanly. Recoil is very smooth and not bad at all. Fit and finish is very nice as well.

You will like this little gun and it seems to come in a variety of colors. OD Green with black slide, two tone black and stainless and all black.

Good luck.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

When I bought my XD 9SC, I took it to the range and loved it immediately. It was so accurate that I sold my XD 40 Tactical. I carried it for a year but it was a bit wide. I have since moved on to carry a Kimber Ultra CDP which is thinner and more concealable. I did like the feel and accuracy of that XD 9SC though. I sold it for the same price at which I bought it used the previous year. It definitely held its value.


----------



## Jerbear (Nov 14, 2008)

I own one and have carried it for 4 months now. It's a great little pistol and very accurate. IMHO 
Fires everything I feed it, for carry it has Gold Dots in it.

Now that it's getting colder, it's easier to conceal. I use a Blackhawk serpa paddle for under my coat. I am in the process of getting a XDm 9mm and will use that for fun shoots and hide the sc in a Crossbreed Super Tuck, but the XDm is first priority. Here are my toys, the XD9sc and a 1924 S&W Berkeart heavy frame target 22 Lr. The Smith does not get shot, it's my safe queen.










You can't go wrong with the XD9sc, but as everyone else said, go to a range that rents guns and try before you buy.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the information folks!


----------

